# Thirtytwo Lashed XLT too small?



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

You should get them heat molded professionally. The mountain you ride at doesn't have a shop?


----------



## Hoffa (Mar 3, 2017)

Trp said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to snowboarding and new to the forum.
> Thanks for putting out all this useful information, I hope you guys can give me some advice regarding my new pair of boots.
> ...


They still have some time to pack out I think. I have almost exactly the same size feet (273mm) and although I could squeeze into 10s, I opted for the 10.5s. Although now that they are packed out, I think the 10s I threw aside would fit as snug as the 10.5 did before being packed out.


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

They are fine.

Either get them heat molded or wear them in. Should pack out to comfortable within a day or two on the slopes. 

Clip your toenails if you haven't.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Trp said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to snowboarding and new to the forum.
> Thanks for putting out all this useful information, I hope you guys can give me some advice regarding my new pair of boots.
> ...


Hi TRP,

275 mm is actualy a size 9.5. Kindly post up images of your barefoot length and width measurements.


----------



## Trp (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks for the responses guys!

Today, after my feet relaxed over night, boots feel more comfortable.
So I guess they did packed out a bit, more space would definitely help.
@coloradodirtbag Didn't cross my mind to ask, most of the shops here are ski oriented. I'll start calling them, they should be able to do it too?
@Wiredsport, here is a picture of my barefoot, dimensions are:

Left foot L - 274 mm, W - 105 mm
Right foot L - 273 mm, W - 105 mm

For both length and width I did some marks on the paper and double checked.

I did a shell only test and I have over 10 mm of empty space on my heel end when my toes are touching the front end.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Trp said:


> Thanks for the responses guys!
> Left foot L - 274 mm, W - 105 mm
> Right foot L - 273 mm, W - 105 mm


Got it. Thanks for those measurements. Your Mondo size is 275 which is a size 9.5 in snowboard boots. This issue that you are having is that your foot is a EE width. There is only one boot model designed for over E width. The Burton Ruler Wide is designed for EEE. I would strongly suggest those for you in size 9.5.


----------



## Trp (Mar 18, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> This issue that you are having is that your foot is a EE width.


Never knew that, I usually just buy street shoes based on length and that's it.

Thank you for your help and recommendation. I'll keep this in mind in the future.

Today I've worn them some more for long sessions with no problems at all, which is amazing considering how small they seemed in the first day.

For now, I think I'm gonna stick with the Thirtytwo's, on their website they mention this regarding boots width:
"We only manufacture medium width boots at this time. You can also go up a half size in footwear to get a slightly wider fit."
Of course they want to sell their products - but right now I'm pleased with their fit.

I guess having no experience what so ever in how a new boot should fit, made me overreact.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Trp said:


> "We only manufacture medium width boots at this time. You can also go up a half size in footwear to get a slightly wider fit."


That is classic. If I had a sense of humor about feet I would like to add, "and if you go up 4 sizes you will have an even wider fit" . This is inherently true as width increases with length, but of course, that is exactly what we want to avoid. The mondopoint standard aims to match both foot length and foot width. That will give the best all around support, offer top performance and will pack out well for the longest possible usage.


----------

